# PATTAYA | Wongamat Tower | 38 fl | 30 fl | 6 fl | U/C



## melrocks50 (Apr 9, 2009)

regoigerngoenhr by melrocks50, on Flickr


----------



## melrocks50 (Apr 9, 2009)

Posted by lager down in july


----------



## melrocks50 (Apr 9, 2009)

posted by lagerdown


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

September 2013



Neungz said:


> http://gallery.homefounder.com/Wong-Amat-Tower-Condominium-Outside/IMG_4338_resize_wm.JPG.php
> http://www.homefounder.com/18567/wong-amat-tower-condominium-pattaya-heights-holdings/


June 2014



Bentown said:


> taken by me


----------

